# falla al compilar kde [SOLUCIONADO]

## martin.msr

Hola, tengo un problema:

Ejecute 

```
#emerge -av kde
```

y me informa que va a descargar y compilar algo de 92 paquetes... y cuando llega sin problemas al anteultimo paquete llamado 

```
kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.7
```

 surge el siguiente error:

```
USE Flag 'kernel_linux' not in IUSE for kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.7 

To support Video4Linux webcams in this package is required to have 

 =x11-libs/qt-3* compiled with OpenGL support.

Please reemerge =x11-libs/qt-3* with USE="opengl". 

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.7 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 714:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  kdenetwork-3.5.7.ebuild, line 57:   Called die

!!! Please reemerge =x11-libs/qt-3* with USE="opengl".

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.7/temp/build.log'.
```

Tengo una geForce 6200 con opengl activado y en make.conf tengo seteada la variable USE con "opengl" y otras cuantas cosas mas. mi procesador en un Sempron +3000 de 64 bits

Por lo que entiendo debo re emerger el paquete x11-libs/qt-3*, pero cuando busco con 

#emerge -s qt-3 

no encuentro ningun paquete "qt-3+[algo mas]"

que debo hacer...? porque luego de ese paquete solo falta kde para terminar con la instalacion de kde... :Sad: 

gracias, espero que alguien pueda ayudarmeLast edited by martin.msr on Fri Sep 14, 2007 7:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mad93

Si lo tienes instalado, puedes forzar al sistema a recompilar todos los paquetes con ese flag que no lo tengan, con un emerge -uDavN world.

----------

## martin.msr

el problema es que yo setee la variable USE con opengl luego de compilar gentoo e instalar nvidia-drivers. Luego, lo unico que puse a compilar fue kde... si esta instalado, deberia haber compilado con opengl ya seteado.

Igualmente, emerge -s no me devuelve ningun resultado de "qt-3", solo de "qt3"....

----------

## mad93

El paquete supongo que es x11-libs/qt , la versión la especificas tu o la escoge el emerge según las vinculaciones. Lo digo porque del paquete qt, tengo las versiones 3.3.8-r3 i 4.3.1 instaladas.

----------

## i92guboj

El handbook tiene una sección que se llama "Trabajando con portage"  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3

QT es un paquete que admite slots, es decir, puedes tener qt3 y qt4 instalados simultáneamente, porque son distintos, y porque los paquetes que compilan con qt3, probablemente no lo hagan con qt4 sin cambios importantes, y viceversa. KDE 3.x (la versión actual) requiere qt3. Para emerger qt, en su rama 3.x, podemos usar varios sistemas.

Primero, para buscar el paquete podemos usar emerge -s, también existe eix (recomiendo su instalación). El paquete que buscas es x11-libs/qt, más concretamente.

Para emerger qt 3.x puedes usar varias fórmulas, pero la forma más fácil de decirle a portage que quieres emerger qt en su rama 3.x es indicarlo usando la funcionalidad de slots, con "emerge qt:3", también valdría, por ejemplo, esto:

```

$ emerge "<qt-4"

```

Que significa "emerger qt menor que la versión 4".

Pero si tienes el use flag opengl activo en tu make.conf, lo más fácil es dejarte de chorradas, y usar "emerge -auDvN world", como te dijeron arriba, eso recompilerá los paquetes que necesiten ser recompilados debido al cambio de use flags o como actualizaciones. Qt lo tienes instalado seguro (porque sin él jamás habías llegado a kdenetwork, kdelibs necesita qt y va delante).

----------

## sirope

Si tienes ganas, y no has terminado tu instalación, yo te recomendaría instalar KDE como ebuilds separados y no el monolítico. Dale una mirada a la documentación y decides que forma te gusta y te conviene más. (si no lo has hecho ya, claro) 

A sirope le gusta instalar kdebase-meta y luego solo lo que necesita, kopete, amarok, kmplayer, etc.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

saludossss   :Very Happy: 

----------

## elchicosinhada

El problema es que tienes las Qts sin Opengl, seguramente porque pondrías dicha opción después de instalarlo. Simplemente:

emerge -av qt

Y deberá ponerte lo de opengl en verde indicando que se va recompilar con dicha opción.

----------

## martin.msr

Uelo de leer el manual de emerge, pude instalar qt-3.3.8-r3 de la siguiente manera:

```

# emerge --ask --oneshot --verbose "=x11-libs/qt-3*"
```

El problema era que tenia qt4 con open gl y no qt, y emerge me instalaba la ultima version, o sea qt-4*

Gracias.

Saludos

----------

